# Getting started TTC - advice about initial tests please.



## Lotusblossom (Feb 17, 2014)

Dear All,

I wonder if anyone can give me some advice from experience.

I'm planning to have my initial fertility checks done over the next few weeks and had settled on LWC as they advertise being welcoming to single women and many of the other clinics in the UK are less up front about that. Also, donor sperm seems in better supply there. I'm Midlands based so it will be a bit of a mission to get to London frequently. After spending some time on this site, I would also consider one of the European clinics for treatment later in my journey.

My questions are:

Do clinics allow you to take full details of all of your previous tests away and will other clinics accept these (or will I end up paying for another initial scan, AMH, HSY etc every time I change to IUI at a new clinic?

What would you advise about where to have initial tests? At the clinic where you plan to have the first IUI attempt or anywhere close to home and take the results with you.

Do any of you have experience of LWC (London) or Create Heath in Bristol?

Thanks to anyone who is able to help.

Snowdrop x


----------



## Min80 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Galanthus,

I had an IUI at LWC a year ago.  I was able to take my AMH result result from another clinic and I also got all the required STD tests done through my GP which saved some money.  Those were the only tests that I had but you do have to book an initial consultation and they do a scan as part of that.  

I live in London and I'm also single so LWC was an obvious choice for me for the same reasons as you-availability of sperm and welcoming of single women.  That said it did end up being very expensive for IUI (I reckon I must have spent around £3000 in total for one attempt when adding up the cost of drugs etc as I did a medicated cycle) and I don't think the success rates, which are pretty low for IUI, make it worth the money.  As you will be travelling from some distance away as well you'll need to bear in mind the travelling costs and associated inconveniences as well.  

I haven't been to Denmark for IUI but after researching the costs of this and speaking to others who have I think that actually works out cheaper than most UK clinics so definitely do look into overseas.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi

We're going for our second cycle of ICSI in the next few months, we are staying at the same clinic but if we'd gone to them from somewhere else our HSG and initial scan would be ok as it was only done last year and our HIV/Hep bloods would be ok too as they have been done within the last 2 years.

Good Luck

Dory
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Galanthus said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I wonder if anyone can give me some advice from experience.
> 
> ...


Hi Snowdrop

Yes most clinics will accept other major tests, like infection screen, AMH rubella, CMV etc within the last 6 months for Eurpoean and some clinics it is annual. If you are having IVF then a hycosy scan isn't needed as you don't been patent Fa;lopian tubes as IVF bypasses this. With IVF you will have FHS and LH and scans on all cycles so it doesn't really matter. I have been to appts at 8 clinics including cycling in Spain and Greece and they will accept UK results. 
Good Luck


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi snowdrop...is create health Bristol linked to create health in London? If so then I have had 2 Iui babies through create...cost much cheaper than LWC, they scan as standard practice, only issue no sperm bank but I think they might be developing that so I imported. I preferred them to LWC as smaller. They also have a clinic on Harley street but I suspect Iui would be done in raynes park as that's where the lab is.
Wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm hopefully starting IUI with donor sperm soon and I've done lots of research into this!

Birmingham women's hospital do medicated IUI with donor sperm including all meds for £900 and the initial consultation is free.

Copenhagen fertility centre do the same for around £800 (I think this is unmedicated).

I've decided to go to a midwifery led clinic in Copenhagen where unmedicated IUI including sperm and acupuncture is less than £700!

All my blood tests have been done by my gp.

I looked into the LWC but their prices are extortionate - especially when the success rate for a cycle of IUI is pretty low!

Apparently research shows accupuncure before and after IUI increases your chances of success by 20% - maybe something to consider!

Good luck x


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi
I had both my kids at LWC London so I think they are fab!    However I do know that people have not had such great experience if they need anything other than a standard procedure - I had natural IUI with both of mine & was lucky second time each time.  Before you make a final decision on location I would get as many tests done locally as you can (all the blood tests etc).  You can get some done via your GP if you have a reasonably sympathetic GP so that saves a fortune!  Then if everything looks good you can go for a clinic that does bog standard interventions.  If things look less great then coming back via this site will help you find the best place to go.
Do you know if Create Bristol treats single women?  Its a while since I had any treatment but when I was trying none of the Bristol clinics would treat singles.  That might have changed but you do need to check that out.

Good Luck!


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm doing DIUI at my local hospital as they have a private clinic within it.  They use xytex in the US  for donor sperm.  A positive of using an NHS hospital is that I've been able to get some investigations on the NHS not sure if that's the same at LWC.

I started my initial consultation on October and am due to start my IUI on my next cycle so its taken about 6 months.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

MinnieMoo85 said:


> I'm doing DIUI at my local hospital as they have a private clinic within it. They use xytex in the US for donor sperm. A positive of using an NHS hospital is that I've been able to get some investigations on the NHS not sure if that's the same at LWC.
> 
> I started my initial consultation on October and am due to start my IUI on my next cycle so its taken about 6 months.


london women's hospital is totally private


----------



## Lotusblossom (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you all for your information and insights - much appreciated.

I had begun to think that LWC is very overpriced, so have been trying to book a fertility MOT with Create but they seem to have serious admin problems both in terms of answering calls and flexibility of appointments. So perhaps back to LWC for initial assessments for me.

Heidi - I would be really interested to hear about your experiences with the midwife led IUI in copenhagen - I would consider this if my test are reassuring - will you post when you've been?

Thank you all again - it's so helpful to have some support with all of this.


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Snowdrop - I have to see my GP next week about some pelvic pain I've been having but if all is well ill be flying to Copenhagen mid-April. Ill definatley let you know what's it is like.

Maybe we can support each other. Out circumstances sound v similar! Have you ever been pregnant?

Xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Snowdrop I recall their admin being awful at create but once you are through the staff are nice x


----------

